# NENG parts?



## Darkrider (May 21, 2010)

Howdy folks,

Recently I acquired what I believe to be two North East Narrow Gauge locomotives, both assembled, but missing parts, and in need of repair off of e-bay.

To be specific, I got a 0-4-0 porter, and a 2-4-2.

The porter is in the best shape of the two. Mostly cosmetic work. It needs new boards on the cab, the drive axle seems loose, and the little plastic tube between the motor and the gearbox is loose and needs replacement.

The 2-4-2 has the same axle problem. But the little workhorse has a loose brass boiler strap, a missing stack, the footplate in-front of the boiler and pilot are completely missing, and is in need of a tender.

I've contacted NENG, but have not received a reply. Any idea of what I can do to repair these locomotives and replace what is missing?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I wasn't aware that NENG made locomotives. They drew plans for GR magazine and then made some crude 'kits' of various items, like coaches and buildings. Most of their stuff was wood. I think the latest news qwas that they were out of the business.

What are your locos made of? Plastic? Wood? ANy chance of a photo ? [Send me a PM and I'll post the photos for you if you don't have access?]


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Their web site is still up and running with 41 LS kits listed including 1 loco, a Climax. Phone: 207.882.7154


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete:

NENG did make some locomotive kits. They were electric and I believe that they were track powered. I never got one, but I had heard many years ago that they were minimalist like the kits. I did build several of the car kits, combine and snowplow.

I believe that the motor on at least some of the engines was connected to the drive axle with a belt of some kind. It was not gear driven and from what I heard at the time that drive connection was the weak link in running the engine.



Chuck


----------



## Darkrider (May 21, 2010)

The kit-built locomotives are made out of wood. And according to their site they still have some of those Climax kits for sale at $100.


Porter:
http://i59.tinypic.com/33mobxt.jpg
http://i62.tinypic.com/11julqq.jpg

2-4-2:
http://i60.tinypic.com/2ahws9s.jpg
http://i58.tinypic.com/10wl9qb.jpg

The images are too large to post on the forums here


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

*Neng*

I think if you call them up, you will find out that they are no longer taking orders. It is too bad. I built some of their kits and liked the results. I have a kit for a Rail Truck and need the plans. I can't get them. Time marches on.
Tom


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I built one of their Porter kits many years ago. They were, as Chuck N stated, mostly wood with a few metal parts. They required a lot of work to make them look good. Their drive train is the worst ever. I used to get about 5 minutes of running until either the O-ring or the plastic tubing warmed up and started slipping.

Doc


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

grsman said:


> I think if you call them up, you will find out that they are no longer taking orders. It is too bad. I built some of their kits and liked the results. I have a kit for a Rail Truck and need the plans. I can't get them. Time marches on.
> Tom



Tom,
If it is the 1917 Ford "T" rail truck your talking about I have a full set of plans including the gear box assembly. I can send you a copy if your interested in them shoot me a PM.
Rick


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Any idea of what I can do to repair these locomotives and replace what is missing?


 Well, the cosmetic bits are just a question of whittling some wood. Tenders are available - a New Bright Xmas cheap set seems like a good option. There was a thread here recently about adding a tender to a small loco.

The mechanics probably need a complete overhaul. An older Bachmann loco my have a motor and gearbox integrated, that could replace what you have but attaching wooden wheels might be fun.




> The images are too large to post on the forums here


 This forum will shrink them and make them a link to a larger image. 

Is that a track wiper pickup I see between the wheels?


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

R.W. Marty said:


> Tom,
> If it is the 1917 Ford "T" rail truck your talking about I have a full set of plans including the gear box assembly. I can send you a copy if your interested in them shoot me a PM.
> Rick


I tried to send a PM. Never did it before. Let me know if it didn't work.
I will figure out something else.
Tom


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

grsman said:


> I tried to send a PM. Never did it before. Let me know if it didn't work.
> I will figure out something else.
> Tom


It worked, I got back to you.


----------



## Darkrider (May 21, 2010)

Pete Thornton said:


> Well, the cosmetic bits are just a question of whittling some wood. Tenders are available - a New Bright Xmas cheap set seems like a good option. There was a thread here recently about adding a tender to a small loco.
> 
> The mechanics probably need a complete overhaul. An older Bachmann loco my have a motor and gearbox integrated, that could replace what you have but attaching wooden wheels might be fun.
> 
> ...



Yup. The porter has pickups on it too.

Actually, all the wheels on both locomotives are metal with plastic inserts, and they pick up power as well.

The older bachmann replacements are an idea. Though the rear drivers on the 2-4-2 come completely off the axle, I'm a little concerned about the safe removal of the other drivers on both locomotives, so they could be reused at a later date.

As for the gearbox...how are the motors mounted on the old b'mann porters? My current porter has it's motor mounted vertically in the cab, while the 2-4-2 has the motor mounted between the frames where the firebox would be.

For the tender: Hmm...What about a tender from one of those old bachmann 2-4-2's? Also, link please?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> What about a tender from one of those old bachmann 2-4-2's?


 The other option would be a tender from the old Aristo Classic/Delton C-16 2-8-0.


----------



## Darkrider (May 21, 2010)

So, just to make sure I have not misunderstood anyone, you said I should just replace the chassis? I probably should mention that the motors on both engines are not fully enclosed against the elements.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Whether or not the motors are enclosed against the elements doesn't matter. If the engines are largely made of wood, you do not want them in the elements. You don't know what glue was used for making them. It could be water soluble and the wood may swell and contract if it gets wet and drys.

Chuck


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Darkrider said:


> So, just to make sure I have not misunderstood anyone, you said I should just replace the chassis? I probably should mention that the motors on both engines are not fully enclosed against the elements.


Making a new chassis is not a trivial job, unless you have a machine shop.

My approach would to be to try and correct the obvious mechanical problems. Does it have metal axles and brass bearings? They should work. The motor is probably fine also (until you try to pull too much and overheat it!), but the drive/geartrain is clearly a problem.

Find your local r/c car shop and go take a look at the various bits they sell for electric car drives. There are lots of choices in universal joints and gears, so mabe you can find something that will fit and replace the rubber parts in your current loco?


----------



## Darkrider (May 21, 2010)

Well, after a bi of thought, I'm probably just going to spend a few bucks at Trackside or ozark details for the cosmetic stuff. 

I'll pay a short visit to a few around my area then. Hopefully it'll prove fruitful....

Mind if I sidetrack for a bit?
I recently just picked up an early aristo c16, you know, with the cylinders too high. I was testing the unit and there is some gear noise. Is this normal?


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello,

The early Aristo C-16's had/have quite a bit of gear noise. It seems to transmit through the die cast side frames of the motor block. Not too much can be done to avoid the noise. Try and lightly lube all of the drive shaft bearings and grease the worm gears inside the motor block. Another option is to install sound and run the volume on high. Have fun!

Don


----------



## Neiler (Feb 17, 2008)

Darkrider said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> Recently I acquired what I believe to be two North East Narrow Gauge locomotives, both assembled, but missing parts, and in need of repair off of e-bay.
> 
> ...


The number is disconnected and the biz seems closed now as well. Instructions would be a big help.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> The number is disconnected and the biz seems closed now as well. Instructions would be a big help.


Neiler,
You may notice that the beginning of that 2014 thread mentions they are out of business. In fact, I believe Ted Stinson (owner) died a year or two ago.

Someone here might have the info you need, but I wouldn't bother with NENG.


----------



## Neiler (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you. I do hope there are still some kits or instructions out there. Too bad about Ted. He did some great kits.


----------

